# Monitor schaltet sich aus



## möp (24. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Ich hab mir gerstern mal das aktuelle Knoppix runtergeladen und gebrannt.
jetzt wollt ich es anstarten, leg die CD rein, erfängt auch an zu booten,....
doch dann reist die verbindung zum Monitor ab und ich seh nix mehr.

Woran kann das liegen?

Der Monitor ist noch nen ziemlich alter 15", hat das damit was zu tun?

mfg
möp


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Juni 2004)

Das könnte daran liegen, knoppix versucht den Monitor zu ermitteln, schlägt das fehl, wird ein Standardwert benutzt. Dieser Wert kann natürlich zu hoch für Deinen alten Monitor sein, was mich sehr wundern würde da Knoppix als kleinsten Wert 640x480 verwendet, die Bildwiederholrate liegt bei 60 hz, wenn ich mich nicht täusche - das dürfte auch ein alter Monitor schaffen. Hast Du die CD schon auf einem anderen System ausprobiert? Evtl. ist die CD beschädigt.


----------



## MetallDragon (24. Juni 2004)

Probier einfach mal einen anderen Monitor aus- dann weisst du's


----------



## möp (25. Juni 2004)

danke, werde das zu Hause mal testen.

mfg
möp


----------



## Sway (25. Juni 2004)

Man neu startet und an dem Punkt kommt [enter]  zu drücken kann man auch Bootoptionen angeben. Drück mal F1 oder F2 und dann kommt ne Liste. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gibt auch ne Option für den Monitor. Musst mal schaun.


----------

